# Yamaha Outboard Repair



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm having an idling/ throttle issue in my Yamaha outboard motor that I need repaired. Anyone have recommendations or suggestions where to take it? I see that Marine Products and Robertson's Marine in Salt Lake are both Yamaha Exclusive service centers but was hoping someone could throw out a good recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

What year is it? I know Robertson's will not work on older outboards. I believe it was anything older than 5-10 years but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fishawk said:


> I'm having an idling/ throttle issue in my Yamaha outboard motor that I need repaired. Anyone have recommendations or suggestions where to take it? I see that Marine Products and Robertson's Marine in Salt Lake are both Yamaha Exclusive service centers but was hoping someone could throw out a good recommendation. Thanks!


Fuel strainer replaced lately?


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I will try the fuel strainer.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

If it is a 4 cycle, you need to be treating your fuel, otherwise the ethanol will cause this kind of issue.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought Robertsons went out of business?


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Robertson's moved. They are around 20th south and main street still in Salt Lake


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

freepunk said:


> Robertson's moved. They are around 20th south and main street still in Salt Lake


I still wouldn't go there.

I have found most repairs can be DIY with good manuals or you tube videos.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with phantom, you should be putting a additive to your gas every time you add fuel but it does not matter if you have a 2 stroke or a 4 stroke. I use Seafoam but Stabil is a good product as well and a little cheaper. Because boat motors sit for months in the winter, the old fuel can clog up the small ports for the idle circuit and the ethanol in the fuel only makes things worse.


----------

